Ask HN: How do you keep your interesting bookmarks - mraza007
======
kirubakaran
Try my [https://histre.com/](https://histre.com/)

It gives you rich bookmarks with highlights, notes, tree-style web history,
and collaboration.

------
josho
For content on webpages that I want to keep I use this bookmarklet
([http://pdf.fivefilters.org/simple-
print/url.php](http://pdf.fivefilters.org/simple-print/url.php)) to save the
page as a nicely formatted PDF then I save the PDF to my cloud drive for
permanent storage / reference.

I used to use macOS file metadata to also include the download location of the
PDF to be able to go back to the source site, but found little use for that
bit of file system metadata.

------
abhayhegde
I use Pocket for Firefox. It's a great tool on laptop since bookmarking with
tags is just a click away. Also, these bookmarks can also be accessed from
their mobile app.

If it's a piece of article that I absolutely treasure, I use clean-mark[0]. It
converts the page into markdown seamlessly, which I then send it as a PDF to
my Kindle or read it on laptop.

[0]: [https://www.npmjs.com/package/clean-
mark](https://www.npmjs.com/package/clean-mark)

~~~
mraza007
Oh wow thanks for suggesting pocket. By the way do you have to pay to use
pocket

~~~
abhayhegde
No, it is free.

~~~
mraza007
Really i thought you have to pay some monthly fee but thanks for letting me
know

------
darekkay
1\. Delete if possible (there's no time to consume ALL the interesting
content). Probably the most important point to tackle information overload.

2\. Store in either "read" or "watch" Firefox bookmarks folder.

3\. After consuming the content, if I think I might need the resource in the
future, I store it in Static Marks [1], an open-source tool that I wrote.

[1] [https://darekkay.com/static-marks/](https://darekkay.com/static-marks/)

------
macoovacany
Subreddit

[https://www.reddit.com/r/macoovacany](https://www.reddit.com/r/macoovacany)

~~~
mraza007
Just curious how do you use a subreddit to keep interesting bookmarks

~~~
macoovacany
Create your own subreddit.

Submit links to subreddit of the websites you want 'bookmark'.

Done: an online bookmark list.

~~~
mraza007
Oh wow i never thought about that and the best thing is i can even share that
with other people Damnn thats a good idea thanks for bringing it up man !!

------
cpach
Pinboard.in

